# people taking drugs sold for animal use



## harplade

I am giving myself Vitb12 shots. I recently looked at the B-complex that I give my goats and it has the same ingredients as my shots.

Anyone ever experimented with giving themselves meds that are "not intended for human use"?

Thanks,
Harplade


----------



## greif

have been thinking about doing it


----------



## barnyardgal

I know a lot of ole timers who take meds used for animals..such as penicillin tablets for colds etc..etc..i knew a gal once who worked at the vets office and she would use meds from the office for sick children when they was younger...that was years ago...
i think the only difference between animal meds and human meds is maybe the inspection of them..not sure but same meds usually...i know amoxicillin i use for a sick cat is the same i used for my kids when they was younger & got sick...its much cheaper using animal meds then buying human meds from the pharmacy...

I am not a doctor nor giving advice just telling the experiences about the meds i heard about "not intended for human use"...


----------



## Danaus29

Our vet gave us some ringworm medicine for my brother. It wasn't intended for use on people.


----------



## where I want to

I guess I might try it if it was a topical or if I was darn sure it was the same as people meds. Heck, I have done that, But injecting something- if it doesn't agree with you, you're stuck (no pun intended.)
I could just hear the jokes in the ER- "She used HORSE medicine???"


----------



## harplade

thanks for the replies-I thought about starting with a small dose and then working up. The thing I was most concerned with is impurities that would cause a bump in the skin-like it does with the animals sometimes.

Might try it if I really get in a bind!! B12 sure makes me feel better


----------



## GoatsRus

I use equi-block for pain instead of Icy hot.


----------



## Jenni979

Our pharmacist, point-blank, told us that instead of waiting 2 weeks to see our doctor, to go to the feed store and get our antibiotics there...

My Mom tried it and had no issues... But, DH & I are too chicken to try...


----------



## Kris in MI

Well. . . last week I got the bright idea to wash my stubborn eczema that I haven't been able to get rid of all winter with Betadine. The bottle I have on hand for washing cuts & clearing up fungus on my horses. Clearly says for 'veterinary use only' on the bottle (but I know when dh had surgery they prepped him with 'human grade' Betadine).

Guess what--that eczema is gone! One wash in animal grade Betadine did what several months of topical human medications couldn't do--clear up whatever secondary infection was keeping my eczema from healing.


----------



## r_knauber

First of all this is my opinion and what you choose to do is up to you. Most animal medicatins are the same as human meds, However they sometimes use a different name or are compounded slightly differently. All drugs, whether for vet use or human use have a generic name and a brand name, The generic name will be the same for humans and animals. I have used some animal meds on myself with no problems. I would not attempt to perscribe myself antibiotics but will subsitute the SAME vet use med as a doc perscribed for me. I will use most topical med on myself if needed. I urge caution and educate yourself fully before using any medication not ordered by your doctor. I am an RN with many years of ICU and ER experience and even with being very familiar with medications some times animal meds can be confusing when trying to convert them to human dosages. Be very careful. In a worse case situation I would be willing to use animal IV/IM meds, but only as a last resort.


----------



## r_knauber

I forgot to ad.... To original poster. B12 and B complex are not the same. B12 is cyanocobalimine and only cyanocobalimine, B complex is a compound of several of the b vitamins in specific ratios. They are not interchangable. Normal human dose of B12 is 1000mg IM once a month.


----------



## Willowynd

I use fish antibiotics for myself as well as my animals. I also have used banamine - though I drank it mixed with OJ instead of injecting it as I am chicken with needles...worked to get rid of a horrible migraine.


----------



## Laura

As far as topicals, I prefer vet meds. People stuff has perfumes and other crap that irritates my skin that is not in the animals use stuff. I'll be honest, my first aid kit for people and for animals is one and the same and it's made up mostly of livestock supplies. 

I superglued the huge gaping hole popped in the top of Ratdog's head last month and put a duct tape patch on it. I can't believe how well it healed up and now can't even find the scar. Next time the kid needs stitches, I won't bother taking her to Urgent Care, I'll glue her shut. The stitches she's gotten in town, after waiting hours, are the worse I've ever seen.

I had a chart floating around here that converted livestock antibiotic injectables to people dosages. I'd have to be hard pressed to do that, though.


----------



## mountainlaurel

One of our neighbors, he is a certified organic diary farmer, took something and I wish I could remember what it was, that was for his cows and he got so sick he said he never is gonna do that again. If I find out what it is, I will post it because even though that medicine can make a human sick, that doesn't mean all of them will.


----------



## Emmy D

I guess I don't really understand why you can't just take the B-12 or B-Complex in pill form...that is what I do.

100 B-Complex at a discount store doesn't cost much.

Emmy


----------



## mekasmom

Emmy D said:


> I guess I don't really understand why you can't just take the B-12 or B-Complex in pill form...that is what I do.
> 
> 100 B-Complex at a discount store doesn't cost much.
> 
> 
> Emmy


Some people cannot absorb B12 in the digestive system. It is a genetic issue. They need injections. It is also used as a treatment for some conditions, and you can't absorb enough in the digestive track, so injections are used. It's commonly injected at doctor's offices for certain types of anemia.


----------



## fetch33

I had a dog that had congestive heart failure. When he died, I kept his bottle of Lasix. It came in handy when my husband's blood pressure spiked and it wouldn't respond to his B/P meds. The Lasix helped him pee off some water and lowered his B/P.


----------



## nancy237

I was visiting my brother once and told them how much I liked the herbal shampoo I had found in the shower.. Turned out it was flea shampoo..
I still get kidded about that ...

(Not really on topic but it made me think of it...)

I would super glue a cut but I would be chicken to take an animal med.


----------



## willow_girl

> One of our neighbors, he is a certified organic diary farmer, took something and I wish I could remember what it was, that was for his cows and he got so sick he said he never is gonna do that again. If I find out what it is, I will post it because even though that medicine can make a human sick, that doesn't mean all of them will.


Micotil is a real good antibiotic when used on cows, but it will kill humans.


----------



## victory

Well this is an interesting subject to find on here, especially as i just gave myself 1.5 cc's of b12 im yesterday for the first time!! My friend got her shot from the doctor, so I decited to try it. I am a Veterinary Technician, and for years I have used animals meds. I use to use my caopectilin for goats, cracked my family up, but why go buy somethin that you have in your barn that's the exact same thing!!?? Granted, some stuff I would not use that is labeled for animal use only, however, I have no insurance, so we go to the vet when we are sick or injured. My daughter commented once that she was the only kid she knows that goes to the vet when she needs stitches. There is a place for it however..I am excited to see how the B12 works!!


----------



## victory

Oh, I forgot to ad that there is no dark spot where I did the injection, it didn't even hurt!! I used a 22 gage needle, and I was scared of the pain, but once I poked the needle in , there was no pain at all!! Pretty cool!! I like the idea of not having to remember taking a pill every day!!


----------



## motdaugrnds

I found this thread and then ran out to the barn to see what I still had in the goat medicine cabinet. Thought sure I had remember seeing "Betadine" written on something I use out there; however only found some Udder Wash. (Turns out it contains Phosphoric Acid, Poethynol Iodine Complex and Butoxyethynol.) This works well to keep Mastitis away from the does I'm milking. I've also used it to wash infected spots I've found on them. (My ankle is in pretty bad shape from poison ivy; so was thinking of using the Uder Wash for it; not sure I should.)

I did find both "Betadine 7.5% Scrub" & "Betadine 5% Solution" in American Livestock & Pet Supply, Inc.; and am definately going to get one of those...not sure which...maybe the 7.5% one.


----------



## Colcordmama

I've used vet meds for years now. There is no problem buying antibiotics without a prescription if they're for your tank of fish. Fish-mox, Fish-cillin, Fish-cycline, etc. You should definitely use your head and KNOW what you're doing, what the guidelines are, whether you can tolerate it, what to do if an allergic reaction occurs, etc. Taking this stuff isn't the same as washing your hair with horse shampoo. You can't die from anaphylactic shock from using Mane and Tail instead of Pantene Pro-V.

That said, I personally know vets who use vet meds on themselves.


----------



## suelandress

Has anyone ever tried Blue Kote on themselves for rashes/skin infections?


----------



## greif

how does the b12 work..... do you feel better? more enrgy?

do you have to take it as a shot? could you drink it?


----------



## mekasmom

greif said:


> how does the b12 work..... do you feel better? more enrgy?
> 
> do you have to take it as a shot? could you drink it?


If your body can't digest it, then the doctor gives you B12 shots and you do feel better. Most people can digest it, so oral supplements would work fine. But some people have a genetic issue that just doesn't let them digest enough of it to satisfy their needs even if they ingest a supplement. And some people have medical conditions that respond well to b12. If you are healthy, any B-complex or multivitamin would give you enough b12.


----------



## 10ecn

I've used vet meds that were much less toxic, than the stuff the pusher with the permit tried to sell me. The main difference in human meds, and vet meds, appears to be the profit margin.


----------



## tinknal

When my kids had the "lice from hell" none of the prescription cures worked. I finally put 10 ccs of injectable Ivomec in a bottle of shampoo. Lice gone after first treatment. (I still hit them again in 2 weeks)


----------



## motdaugrnds

Willowynd, how much banamine did you use? I suffer from migraines too.


----------



## skyraven

A lot of mushers up here use dog meds for themselves.


----------



## victory

I used the b12 im only because I forget to take my vitamins and it seemed to help. I have CFS and it did lessen the pain and lethragy. I was afraid to do the shot, but surprised that the needle didn't even hurt!! I am almost due for my monthly shot again!! (teehee)


----------



## Willowynd

motdaugrnds said:


> Willowynd, how much banamine did you use? I suffer from migraines too.


I can't remember...I know I dosed according to weight- at the time I was about 120 lbs. I just put it in OJ and drank it. NASTY! But it worked.

That was the only time I took it. I normally will take 3-4 IB when I first start getting an aura or any other signs that one is coming. That works 9 times out of 10 to at least keep it from advancing to full blown. I carry IB with me at all times just in case. I used to have imitrex injections I kept with me (I was getting injections at the ER before it was released- amazing at how fast it works), but since then they now make a pill form. No side effects for me either with it....just wish it killed the nausea too.
My best advice it to know your triggers and make every attempt to avoid those. Mine are colognes and perfumes, getting over heated and high stress (took me years to recognize when I was stressed out). My husband does not wear cologne anymore except for any that does not trigger them. We went through weeks of short visits to stores testing out ones he liked to see if it would trigger. I have only a cuple perfumes I can wear. What is hard is when I run into people out shopping, at work, at functions, etc that I cannot get away from- I can smell thier perfume or colonge from across the room or 6 aisles over.


----------



## greif

willowynd, what is IB?


----------



## twospirit

Laura said:


> I superglued the huge gaping hole popped in the top of Ratdog's head last month and put a duct tape patch on it.


Superglue was used by the military in Vietnam to seal battle wounds but not approved for civilian use by the FDA until 1998 because a chemical reaction that happened when it the original formula cured in contact with skin may cause irritation. In military supply circles it is well known that to this day, the supply code for superglue is a medical code, not an office supply code.

I've used superglue and butterfly bandages for wounds that would have otherwise required stitches for years and it works brilliantly.


----------



## KIT.S

Yup. My son was such a klutz as he was growing up. Finally, after the third Saturday in a row that the DR had to stitch him up, they gave me a bottle of skin glue and some butterfly bandaids and told me to deal with him at home! (25 years ago)
Our family cannot absorb oral Vit B12, so we all get injections weekly. I'm the person responsible for the needle work, but they could do it if they really had to. I get insulin needles with the correct capacity by the 100/box. That's cheapest at the pharmacy, and the size of the needle itself is very small.
Ha! I go the other way: I had the B12 for us, and when I had a poorly lamb, I used our B12 for it! 
Kit


----------



## ldc

B12 is mostly for pernicious anemia in humans; although it helps w CFS and other conditions. If any of you have relatives starting w dementia, many d. patients are deficient in B12, and the oral form doesn't work. If it did, they would have been able to absorb it from their food. The shots make them feel better, which can be worth a lot.ldc


----------



## KOHL HAWKE

Just watch the dose.. sometimes animal meds are diffrent ppm due to the size of the animal. The diffrence is the inspection of the processing areas when making the drugs. also the shipping, sometimes the refrigerated meds. arent always refrigerated as they should be with meds intended for animal use. I have used topicals that work great! Havent tried the antibiotics yet.
Caution should be used when self medicating and diagnosing, give a friend or family member in the medical field a call, you would be suprised how much information they might be able to get, supplies and favors too! You might even find a doctor that wants fresh produce and is willing to trade services. Our dentist traded for work on his car!


----------



## motdaugrnds

Has anyone had experiences using animal medications to clear up sinus infections?


----------



## IwantItgreen

My brother & sister-in-law used copper-tox on their toe nails to clear up a fungus. Only needed to paint in on with a q-tip once or twice.


----------



## Goat Servant

We've used ThermaFlex for sore muscles. Leaves a temporary red rash though.


----------



## Mike Cast

harplade said:


> I am giving myself Vitb12 shots. I recently looked at the B-complex that I give my goats and it has the same ingredients as my shots.
> 
> Anyone ever experimented with giving themselves meds that are "not intended for human use"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harplade


HELLO
Mike Here my buddy gave me some B complex injectable like over ten years ago and It worked great for bad hangovers really good I just looked at the bottle which says expires 2005 LOL only a little left and says it is for animals, anyhow it is good for the shakes or quit drinking is even better.


----------



## anniew

For an earlier poster: Penicillin doesn't do any good for a cold which is a virus...it can be good if the cold goes into pneumonia...although there are different types of pneumonia also.


----------



## reneedarley

My vet once sewed a gash in my hand when he was driving by to another farm - but that isn't really the same thing


----------



## RideBarefoot

I do it more frequently than I would admit to anyone other than on this forum! My latest experiment involved ivermectin. Apparently I am better off than those third-world children full of worms. Didn't see any wrigglers.

I've also used SMZs for a respiratory issue and White Lightning for nail crud. The WL had a great bonus; the rough skin on my feet crackled up and peeled off to baby-bottom smooth.


----------



## anniew

haha, Renee...sounds like the vet sewed up the gash while he was driving...quite the trick.


----------



## Oregon1986

It's a good way to save money in my opinion


----------



## tripletmom

we used ivermectin from the feed store when ds brought home a litter of mangy puppies he found along the road. Our dogs caught it and we vetted them and also, we caught it(mange = scabies, who knew?). The ivermectin for horses, tastes like Vaseline, but got rid of the mites.


----------



## oldasrocks

A vet friend informed me that the drugs used on animals are human drugs. There is no profit to just design animal drugs.


----------



## mekasmom

RideBarefoot said:


> I do it more frequently than I would admit to anyone other than on this forum! My latest experiment involved ivermectin. Apparently I am better off than those third-world children full of worms. Didn't see any wrigglers.


You are brave. How much did you use? Was it ivomec or just horse wormer?


----------



## RideBarefoot

Not brave at all. Ivermectin is used as treatment in third-world countries for various diseases besides deworming. Of course the Powers That Be over here will tell you not to...
I've used both, calculated by my weight. 

My favorite radio station frequently runs fundraising efforts touting "just 44 cents a day can cure a child". Pretty sure the drug being used is ivermectin.


----------



## GTX63

oldasrocks said:


> A vet friend informed me that the drugs used on animals are human drugs. There is no profit to just design animal drugs.


My wife was giving her late Sheltie Gabapentin during the dog's end days, as sold to her by the Vet. Same stuff she used to get at the PX.


----------



## Jlynnp

Antibiotics are antibiotics. You can fill rx's for animals at the pharmacy.


----------



## #1 WV BonBonQueen

harplade said:


> I am giving myself Vitb12 shots. I recently looked at the B-complex that I give my goats and it has the same ingredients as my shots.
> 
> Anyone ever experimented with giving themselves meds that are "not intended for human use"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harplade


I have bought V-B12 for Hubby. With his approval of course, that is Animal approved. I have to, because buying it in our area is danged near impossible. All the Drug stores tell me it is very hard to get, and most of our doctors don't understand he needs it to survive, as his stomach doesn't digest B-12 from his foods. So, he has no problem taking what was supposedly sold for animal use only, and yes it is injected into his body. No problems here with it.


----------



## Maxxron

I just thought I would put in my $.02 worth.
I have been using veterinary antibiotic capsules for many years on myself and my dogs with no problems. Specifically Fish Mox Forte (amoxycillin 500mg), Fish Flex Forte (cephalexin 500mg), and Fish Zole (metronidazole 250mg). I use Thomas Lab products, many of which can be obtained reasonably through online retailers and Walmart.
I also have problems with anemia and treat myself with veterinary B12 injections as necessary with no problems whatsoever. Veterinary B12 is getting quite hard to find, though.
Recently, I had a bout of kidney stones along with a UTI that required an ER visit. To make a long story short, I received an antibiotic injection for which my insurance was charged $130 for the injection, and $200 to administer it! The total charges for the 1.5 hour ER visit was just short of 10,500! Luckily, I have good insurance, but my share of the cost will still be about $250.
When I started having symptoms of another UTI I decided to use veterinary injectable antibiotics to treat it. I purchased a 100mL bottle of Duramycin 72-200 oxytetracycline injectable for under $20. Reading the instructions, it recommended 9mg per pound of weight for a single dose application or 3-5mg for multiple dose application. I did not have a syringe on hand large enough to give a full dose, so I settled for what turned out to be 1.72mg per pound. There were 2 relevant precautions: do not inject more than 10mL in any individual site and that flesh might need to be removed because of darkening during meat processing. This darkening can only mean that the injection causes bruising/hemorrhaging.
For my first injection, I gave myself a deep tissue IM injection in my thigh. The injection burned significantly and there was a significant amount of bloody leakage from the injection site. The tissue around the injection site was extremely sore afterward like a serious deep tissue bruise. I would not recommend an IM injection. The data sheet also recommended SQ injections, so following multiple dosage instructions in the handout I gave myself a second dose the next day SQ into my belly fat. The discomfort was significantly reduced in the second shot, but there was still quite of bit of blood seepage from the injection site. I strongly recommend SQ instead of IM injections for injectable oxytetracycline on both animals and humans should you decide to try it yourself.
As always, you are responsible for your own results if you decide to ignore warnings and use veterinary products on yourself that are not intended for human use.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I'm bringing this thread to the forefront because I was researching "fish" antibiotics and discovered Thomas Labs no longer carries them. Does anyone know why it stopped? Is there another way of getting "fish" antibiotics that do NOT have added ingredients?


----------



## Wise Acres

I don't know about any of this... but what I DO know is that my Metamucil works brilliantly on my beagle.


----------



## DebbieSwieca

Been using Veterinary grade B12 for years as I cant absorb B12 orally. The expense is minimal and when I have my levels checked they are in range, so it works brilliantly. No adverse symptoms.


----------



## motdaugrnds

The question remains: Since Thomas Labs no longer sells fish antibiotics, where do you get your B12?


----------



## muleskinner2

I have been doing it for forty years, with no side affects. Well, other than a desire to lay in the shade, and chew my cud.


----------



## Pony

muleskinner2 said:


> I have been doing it for forty years, with no side affects. Well, other than a desire to lay in the shade, and chew my cud.


You little hayburner, you!


----------



## RJ2019

motdaugrnds said:


> The question remains: Since Thomas Labs no longer sells fish antibiotics, where do you get your B12?


B12 isn't an antibiotic, I'm not sure why you are asking this?


----------



## 67drake

Wow! I’m on my first cup of coffee, and reading the title of this thread, the subject isn’t what I thought it would be.


----------



## motdaugrnds

RJ it is my understanding a Rx is required to get B12; thus I just grouped it with antibiotics....


----------



## RJ2019

motdaugrnds said:


> RJ it is my understanding a Rx is required to get B12; thus I just grouped it with antibiotics....


The injectable kind, yeah. Definitely it shouldn't be lumped with antibiotics but I get where you're coming from. Are you looking for a resource for injectable B12 or B complex?








Matrix￼b Vitamin￼B 12 complex vitamins injection | eBay


Matrix b 12 complex vitamins injection. B12 is an essential component to good health. This vitamin is important for red blood cell production. It also promotes the smooth functioning of the circulatory and nervous systems.



www.ebay.com


----------



## motdaugrnds

Well my hesitation about purchasing injectables from eBay is the uncertainty of what is actually received........


----------



## muleskinner2

67drake said:


> Wow! I’m on my first cup of coffee, and reading the title of this thread, the subject isn’t what I thought it would be.


What animals did you think they were feeding them to?


----------



## muleskinner2

motdaugrnds said:


> Well my hesitation about purchasing injectables from eBay is the uncertainty of what is actually received........


I don't buy my vet supplies off of eBay. I order them directly from Valley Vet Supply.


----------



## motdaugrnds

muleskinner2, Valley Vet Supply requires a Rx from your own local vet.....


----------



## RJ2019

Exactly; hence the eBay. Given the topic of this title (people taking animal drugs) ordering it off eBay really isn't such a stretch if you're looking to avoid the prescription issue. Beggars can't be choosers, and all that. Or, you could get a prescription.


----------



## motdaugrnds

Yes and my priority is safety.........


----------



## kinderfeld

harplade said:


> I am giving myself Vitb12 shots. I recently looked at the B-complex that I give my goats and it has the same ingredients as my shots.
> 
> Anyone ever experimented with giving themselves meds that are "not intended for human use"?
> 
> Thanks,
> Harplade


They're the same thing. Most of them, anyway. Just have to account for dosage. Most of what the pharmaceutical industry produces ends up in animal agriculture. Antibiotics alone account for 5 billion dollars a year. Causes problems where antibiotic resistant bacteria are concerned.


----------

